
Show HN: Usage AI: We reduce your AWS bill by 45% - kavehkhorram
Hello Hacker News Community,<p>My name&#x27;s Kaveh, the founder of Usage AI. I&#x27;ve been spending my lockdown time working on Usage AI - a platform that analyses and automatically finds savings. We recently helped an Amazon-backed company find a 47% reduction on their AWS bill (email me for the case study).<p>We&#x27;re in beta and are selecting a few good customers to launch pilots with. If you&#x27;re looking to test our platform and find savings, you can email me at kaveh@usage.ai or by visiting our website.<p>Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.usage.ai&#x2F;
======
kavehkhorram
Hey everyone, Kaveh here. I founded Usage AI. Prior to Usage AI, I worked as a
software engineer at early stage startups, a medium-sized 1200 person company,
and as a lead software engineer at a large F500 company.

Looking forward to answering your questions!

